# Food and Beverage Shelf Life Guide



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2014)

I just suggested this site here for a question about liquor that's opened and been around for awhile, to see if it's still safe to drink.  Well, oddly enough, we had to look up chicken stock that we had for a couple of years now.  We're thinking of making Saffron Rice in the future with it.  I looked it up on this site, and they say unopened, either canned or bottled, it's good for 2-5 years.  So, we'll do a taste test first before we use it to see if it still tastes okay.

Here's the website, they also give tips on storage, etc.:  http://www.stilltasty.com/


----------



## Steve (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info.. Great site..
I made an icon on my desktop for this one .....


----------

